# how do you run ROM files?



## gib88 (Aug 18, 2005)

I just downloaded a game originally for the commodore 64 and I want to run it on my WinXP computer. I'm not sure how to run a ROM file though. Windows doesn't recognize it and neither does the command prompt or DOS-BOX.

I also found a .COM version of the game but windows and the command prompt crash when I run it. DOS-BOX just quits after a few seconds.

So if anyone can tell me how to run a ROM file or how to configure my DOSBox.config file, I would be very grateful.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Running games like this is illegal. We do not support game emulators of any kind. Please read the rules.


----------

